# Help me design a shooting bench!



## goatchze

Well, I'll have to admit I'm pretty lucky. Just 30 miles from me my family has a ranch (about a section of land) that I can go and shoot on. But to get a little more serious, I want to make a more proper "shooting range".

The location is no problem, with a hill in the back and about 400 yards long. What I'm lacking--and wanting to build--is a more permanent, durable, and stable shooting bench.

So, if you were to build your own shooting bench, what would you do? Metal? Wood? What shape would you make the top? A "T"? Square? What height would you make it? Would the seat be a permanent part of the bench, or would it be movable?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ernest

What are you going to use as a topper? Bags, mechanical rest, BullyBag? BullyBag requires a relatively high table/bench height. What are you going to be sitting on? If the seat height is adjustable, then that makes it easier. 

Best "plans" I have seen involve some forms, rebar, and "sack crete." Many wooden style benches either shake/move or are so heavy, they might as well be made of concrete. 

Use old carpet to cover whatever you use as a top. Makes it easy on your brass, keeps stuff from rolling off, and makes a place to simply lay weapons. 

Also check out the numerous "portable" shooting platforms for ideas. 

Bunch of this depends on your shooting style. 

My father would say - lay on the ground. The more of your body in contact with a fixed and unmovable object, the better off you are in delivering consistent shots.


----------



## coogerpop

Find yourself a small portable bldg.set it up with a window looking at the target.build the bench inside so you open the window...MAKE SURE THE MUZZLE IS OUTSIDE.....that way you have a shooting place summer and winter ,good weather and bad. this is what my uncle did at his farm and it was super...he actually had a barn and inclosed a room in the back...then took the tractor and made a staggered set of berms out to 400 yards....


----------



## goatchze

As far as rests, I'll probably be using all of the above. I have a bulls bag and a tripod, but we always have sandbags too in case that's what someone prefers.

Carpet on top is a great idea, and I had never thought about using concrete. That may be a great idea since the area I'll be setting up in is river bottom and goes underwater 2-3 times each year (so cooger, using a portable building is unfortunately out). The fact that it goes under means no matter what I build, it's going to have to be very sturdy and firmly anchored.


----------



## Ernest

Well, when I use my bullybag, I find it sets up real low to the bench. Thus, I have to raise it on a small platform if I want to use something like a bunny bag in the rear. If I just use the Bullybag on the bench and no rear bag, because its so low, I have to drop the seat on the bench down real low. 

There are some killer portable shooting benchs out there. I'm just accustomed to a solid concrete bench. 

Sounds like some sack crete, some pipe, some cinder blocks, some wood forms, and a good bit of sweat is in your near future.


----------



## pg542

Probably the best home made bench I ever used was concrete. It was at a deer lease I had a few years back. I'm not sure how it was built as it had been there quite a few years before I got there. The seating bench was round and concrete also (bring your own cushion). What was really nice was how the "table" was shaped. It had flat places on either side of you(left and right) so as to give you a place to put your rear bag/support and right arm/elbow without having actually lean over the table to shoulder your stock. It was good for either L-handed or R-handed rifles as there was a place on both sides for rear bags. Think of a wide rectangular blackjack table and the shooter sits in the dealer position. It was probably 4ft wide and 3ft front to back.


----------



## goatchze

Here's one that I found doing a little web searching. I might make it a bit taller so that I can sink it into the ground a foot or so...maybe that's overkill. 

Also, I would probably widen it a bit so that a spotter could comfortably sit next to you.


----------



## RJustice

Just make sure that the shooter is the only one touching the truck. I promise it will be extremely mobile.


----------



## fy0834

Whipped this out before season out of leftover material.


----------



## Trouthunter

The picture you posted of the one made of concrete is what we have at our local R&P club. We used cinder blocks filled with concrete for the supports...3 total but the T shape is the same. Works very well.

TH


----------



## Pocketfisherman

goatchze said:


> Here's one that I found doing a little web searching. I might make it a bit taller so that I can sink it into the ground a foot or so...maybe that's overkill.
> 
> Also, I would probably widen it a bit so that a spotter could comfortably sit next to you.


We have benches very similar to that at the Austin rifle Club. the only difference is the base is made of 3 poured concrete tubular pillars. They are extremely durable and stable.


----------

